# Se puede adaptar control remoto no universal a otra tv?



## panama1974 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hay alguna forma de adaptar un control remoto no universal , ejemplo de un tv LG  adaptarlo a un tv panasonic ?. salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Ummmmmm . . . la pólvora y la rueda ya están inventados . . . tienen los códigos y frecuancias absolutamente distintos , comprate un universal 

Saludos !


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 19, 2010)

Me lo regalo un amigo , compraré un universal , salu2.


----------

